# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Avutardas en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

El pasado sábado tuve un encuentro con 7 avutardas en la zona del cordel serrano, e hice algunas fotos desde el coche. Estaban muy lejos, así que tendremos que esperar para ver tomas más cercanas de estas aves de gran tamaño (los machos llegan a pesar 18 kilos, siendo las voladoras de más peso de Europa). La población española de esta especie es de alrededor de 25.000 unidades, aproximadamente el 50% de la población mundial, según la Enciclopedia de las aves de  la Fundación BBVA-SEO/BirdLife que acabo de consultar.

Aquí tenéis las fotos:



















Y esto es todo, solo deciros que espero poder subir más imágenes de estas espectaculares aves más adelante, ya que es relativamente corriente encontrarlas más cerca de los caminos en mi zona. 

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Retomo este hilo que abrí el pasado mes de enero con unas avutardas (siete) que debían ser juveniles (todas hembras) por el tamaño. Esta vez he avistado un grupo de unas 20, de las que al menos una era un macho, aunque no voy a poder mostraros una foto con la rueda (es la pose del macho cuando está presumiendo delante de su "harén") desde cerca, aunque en las últimas os he hecho un recorte para que podáis haceros una idea ya que un macho está en posición de cortejo, aunque no todo lo espectacular que puede llegar a ser.

Os subo las fotos que tomé, que, aunque están tomadas desde muy lejos, creo que son algo más llamativas que las que subí en enero, sobre todo por el tamaño de los animales, mucho mayor que en aquella ocasión:





















De todas formas, no pierdo la esperanza de poder tomas fotos más cercanas, ya que a veces, caminando por el campo he tenido un encuentro cercano con estos preciosos animales; naturalmente estos encuentros se tienen cuando no llevas el equipo encima y no puedes fotografiarlas.

Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buens tardes.

Las avutardas que subí ayer las fotografié el pasado Viernes Santo, y hoy os voy a subir otras fotos del día anterior al mismo grupo de avutardas, tomadas también desde bastante lejos:















Tengo previsto hacer otra visita a estas preciosas aves para tratar de hecerles fotos desde más cerca, siempre intentando no molestarlas. A ver si pronto os puedo subir un reportaje con mayor calidad de los que he consguido hasta ahora.

Esto es todo por hoy, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os voy a subir más imágenes que he podido tomar hoy de estas aves enormes y preciosas, aunque muy esquivas, por lo que están tomadas desde muy lejos:



















Como véis, sigo sin conseguir las fotos que me gustaría subir en este hilo, pero creo que al final podremos tener un buen acercamiento y contemplaremos a las avutardas con mayor definición, y, a ser posible, alguno de los dos enormes machos que hay en el grupo haciendo "la rueda", que es como se llama a la postura que toman abriendo las plumas para atraer a las hembras precisamente en esta época del año.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya sé entonces lo que estabas haciendo esta tarde cuando te he llamado... "a la caza" de las avutardas, jeje. Muy buenas tomas  :Smile: 

Las bichas son muy desconfiadas y a la mínima que ven presencia humana salen pitando. Para pillarlas bien, vas a necesitar un buen bazooka:



El Sigma APO 200-500mm con duplicador para llevarlo hasta los 1000 mm ese sí que tiene que ser un buen bicharraco  :EEK!:

----------


## Los terrines

Efectivamente, Federico, cuando hemos hablado acababa de salir de la finca de unos familiares donde están mis amigas avutardas, y venía de vuelta hacia Badajoz. Otra cosa, si tuviera un bazooka como el de la foto, creo que necesitaría un brazo por lo menos como el del fotógrafo, pues ya sabes que no soy muy amigo de trípodes y monipiés.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado sábado tuve un nuevo encuentro con avutardas, que, en esta ocasión, permitieron un mejor acercamiento, aunque no  lo que a mí me hubiera gustado. Os voy a subir algunas fotos de estas enormes voladoras, empezando por un macho (creo) que se encontraba en solitario:





















Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con más instantáneas del enorme macho:









Y ahora unas fotos de un grupo, en el que había 13 (aunque no están todas juntas en ninguna de las imágenes), la mayoría hembras:













Termino con las avutardas en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y con éstas termino:





Y las últimas, que me permitieron un mayor acercamiento:





Esto es todo, amigos; un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Precisoso ver en vivo éste espectáculo Los Terrines.
Que suerte de tener tanta fauna cerquita y un buen equipo, para compartirlo con todo el foro.
Que gran fotógrafo tenemos en el foro y que gran persona.
Un abrazo y gracias por compartir con todos tus postales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como al final tenias que fotografiar las avutardas, yo lo más cerca que las he visto ha sido hoy en las fotos tuyas.
Gracias Los terrines, pedazo de fotógrafo que tenemos.
Un abrazo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cada día te superas a ti mismo artista, vaya peazo fotos  :Smile: 

¿Más cerca aún las quieres? ¿Pero que quieres sacar los ácaros que tienen en las plumas? Jeje. Más cerca de lo que las has tenido hoy, dudo que puedas, tienes que estar muy bien camuflado para poder acercarte más, y lo más importante aún, tener muchísima suerte.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

> Cada día te superas a ti mismo artista, vaya peazo fotos 
> 
> ¿Más cerca aún las quieres? ¿Pero que quieres sacar los ácaros que tienen en las plumas? Jeje. Más cerca de lo que las has tenido hoy, dudo que puedas, tienes que estar muy bien camuflado para poder acercarte más, y lo más importante aún, tener muchísima suerte.
> 
> Un abrazo


Buenos días.

La verdad es que lo más cerca que he estado de los animales ha sido a unos 70 u 80 metros, y espero algún día tener la oportunidad de fotografiarlas desde más cerca, pero para ello tendría que ser desde el coche del pastor, al que están familiarizadas. En cuanto al camuflaje que llevaba el sábado, os lo voy a contar, me vestí con un mono de trabajo azul, como el que lleva el pastor; ese fue todo  mi camuflaje.  No tuve tanta suerte como él, ya que me contó que hace uno días pudo contemplar una pelea entre los 3 machos a uno 40 o 50 metros, y que fué algo espectacular, hasta que uno de ellos, el  más viejo, se llevó el gato al agua y estuvo pavoneándose delante de los otros dos. Al parecer, la película duró casi 30 minutos. Hubiera sido una suerte estar allí para poder verlo todos nosotros a través de  mi cámara.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Retomo este hilo para subiros algunas fotos del pasado sábado en la misma zona que las de los últimos mensajes:

















Y la última, con un espontáneo:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jason

PRECIOSA la última

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias por los  buenos ratitos que nos hace pasar.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## santy

Que fotos más bonitas, me encantan esas aves, yo solo las he podido ver en la zona de Pétrola un par de veces, pero muy lejos, y como tu bien dices muy esquivas.
Me tendré que conformar con pasar envidia (pero sana) viendo tus fotos.
Un saludo y gracias por compartirlas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

En Daganzo de Arriba, Madrid, que es zona ZEPA, en el tractor de un amigo, te acercas mucho, no se asustan.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Miguel buena observación esta del tractor.
Un saludo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Miguel buena observación esta del tractor.
> Un saludo.


Aquí tienes un video de mi amiguete que le hicieron para Telemadrid.




Con el tractor te acercas mucho. Andando ni las ves.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## eldelassetas

Por una carretera de Guadalajara que paso casi todos los días, en esta época se ven de vez en cuando un bando de 30 a 50 ejemplares. Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

El pasado viernes dando un paseo por el campo con la cámara tuve un encuentro con unas avutardas; como la hierba (ya casi pasto) está muy alta no las ví hasta que echaron a volar, más cerca de lo habitual. Aquí tenéis algunas fotos:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## santy

Menudas fotos, ya me gustaría a mi verlas así y sacarles unas parecidas.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Es pasado martes tuve un encuentro con unas avutardas que observé en vuelo a lo lejos y fueron a posarse en una finca lindera; sin salirme de donnde estaba, y a mucha distancia de ellas pude hacerles algunas fotos (unas a pulso y otras apoyándome en los postes de una alambrada, disparando con 960 mm); aquí tenéis algunas (la sierra que véis en algunas de fondo es la de Orellana):





















Un cordial saludo.

----------

eldelassetas (01-dic-2013),F. Lázaro (27-mar-2014),frfmfrfm (30-nov-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado día 19 de marzo, todas en vuelo (iba dando un paseo por el campo, y salieron al verme superar una pequeña loma):

















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (27-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado viernes 4 de abril; en algunas podéis ver también ovejas merinas al fondo desenfocadas:



Aquí, tres machos:











Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (07-abr-2014),santy (07-abr-2014),willi (08-abr-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines que foto tan buenas y como disfrutas.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado viernes 27 de marzo, tomadas desde muy lejos:

















Un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (01-abr-2015),willi (02-abr-2015)

----------

